# Silicone Mold Sale at BB



## lsg (Jul 15, 2014)

Use the following code to get 30% off regular priced silicone molds at Bramble Berry. ROMEMOLD
ROMEDAY25 will get you 25% off all Silicone Tools, Neroli & Shea Fragrance Oil and Dead Sea Salt


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 15, 2014)

Do you know when it starts?  I just tried and says it's not active.  Thank you for sharing as I use their 5lb liners.


----------



## Dorymae (Jul 15, 2014)

I got not yet active as well.  But I do have my order ready in my cart!  Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## clhigh29 (Jul 15, 2014)

Just like BB ... everything I buy goes on sale the following week :roll:


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 15, 2014)

The sale starts July 22nd for this according to the email I just received.  So we just have to wait till next week.  Beginning at noon (PDT) July 22


----------



## Aline (Jul 15, 2014)

clhigh29 said:


> Just like BB ... everything I buy goes on sale the following week :roll:



I just bought a silicone mold from them too!


----------



## lsg (Jul 15, 2014)

Sorry, I should have read the email more carefully.


----------



## clhigh29 (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm beginning to think they're stalking my order history.  Honestly, I just received 8 oz. of Carnation, 8 oz. of Neroli and Shea, and two 12-bar silicone molds, all three on sale right after I placed the order.  Customer Service did give me a 5% discount code (which I forgot to use on my order last night), but I didn't bother about the Neroli and Shea Blossom.  If I can't remember to use the code, what difference does it make :Kitten Love:?


----------



## Aline (Jul 15, 2014)

Here it is:

www.brambleberry.com/Roman-Holiday-C391.aspx

Ends July 25th

I didn't see the molds offer though....


----------



## Dorymae (Jul 15, 2014)

lsg said:


> Sorry, I should have read the email more carefully.



Do not be sorry, you have given us all a heads up!  Thank you, my cart is ready with molds and I might use the extra time to browse a bit.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 16, 2014)

I agree, don't be sorry...it was a good notice as I don't always get the emails.  I do appreciate it greatly.  Now I wait.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jul 16, 2014)

How is the Neroli and Shea FO? Any good?

I have their colum tube mold and I LOVE IT!


----------



## Dorymae (Jul 23, 2014)

It is on!  Coupon accepted!  Woot - go get your molds!


----------



## Jencat (Jul 23, 2014)

I got a column mold and a bar pan liner.  The bar pan itself will have to wait for a future sale


----------



## clhigh29 (Jul 23, 2014)

I got the 10", the column mold with the minis, and 9-bar square.  By the way, the Neroli and Shea Blossom is lovely, even though I bought it less than a week before the sale.


----------



## Jencat (Jul 24, 2014)

I was on the fence with the column mold with the minis.  They look  like fun, but I wasn't sure how much I'd use them.  Heart shaped embeds would be so cute though.  Do you know what you're going to do with them?


----------



## Ellacho (Jul 24, 2014)

Great! Thank you for sharing !


----------



## JusDin (Jul 24, 2014)

Arrrrrggghhhhh!  It figures, I waited for the sale to buy a mold I've wanted....and at the start of the sale.....they're out of it!


----------

